# En eski Türkçe yazılı eserler



## macrotis

Etimolojik olarak bir kelimenin Türkçe kökenli olduğunu söyleyebilmek için yazılı bir eski eserden bir delil sunmak gerekir sanıyorum, yoksa kelimeyi Türkçe bir kökten türetmek halk etimolojisi olurdu. Bunu yapanlar yok değil, yapması da zor değil.

En eski Türkçe yazılı eserden daha eski başka bir dildeki yazılı eserde bulunan ama her haliyle Türkçe bir kökten geldiği belli olan bir kelimenin etimolojik kökeni nedir? Mesela, Türkçe konuşan bütün halkların bildiği, Türkçe bir kökten de mantıklı bir şekilde türetilebilen bir kelime en eski Türkçe eserde bulunmasa, fakat daha eski başka bir dildeki yazılı eserde bulunsa ne demek lazım?

En eski Türkçe yazılı eserler nelerdir? Orhun kitabelerinden (700'lü yıllar) daha eskisi var mı?


----------



## Black4blue

Bildiğimiz bir şey ama, Sümerler'in Türk olduğu iddia ediliyor. Öyle kabul edersek m.ö 3500'lere kadar gider. 
(*Not:* En eski yazı Sümerler'e ait değildir ve yazı yanlış bildiğimiz üzere m.ö 3500'lerde bulunmamıştır. M.ö. ya da günümüzden önce de diyebiliriz [pek fark etmez, arada 2000 yıl var zaten] 60,000-70,000 yıl öncesinde de Uzak Doğu'da yazılı eserlerin bulunduğu yakşalık bir asırdır bilinmekte.)

Bir de şu Beyaz Piramitler var, onların da bayağı eski olduğunu biliyorum. İçinde yazılı eserler var mıdır bilemem ama varsa bile piramitlerin kendisi gibi örtbas edilmiştir muhtemelen.


----------



## er targyn

The earliest readable, understandable and datable Turkic texts are the official inscriptions of the second Turk kaghanate, the Orkhon inscriptions, the first of which appears to have been from slightly before 720 A.D.; the runiform alphabet in which these inscriptions are written was deciphered by Vilhelm Thomsen in 1893. The age of the inscriptions found in South Siberia near the upper Yenisey river, most of which are in the same script, is not known for certain; some of them may well be older than the Orkhon inscriptions. The Bactrian mss. from Afghanistan edited by Sims-Williams (2000a) contain a number of Old Turkic words and word groups; they are no doubt linked to the domination of the Western Türk after they vanquished the Hephthalites together with the Sassanians. The earliest of these documents have been dated to the first half of the 7th century; they are thus the earliest sources containing Old Turkic phrases (and not just single terms): These words and phrases (e.g. tapaglïg ‘revered, reverent’ in a document from *640 A.D.*) are clearly in the same language as other Old Turkic sources. Through their appearance in the West Asian part of Turkic expansion, the term ‘East Old Turkic’ used by Johanson (2001 and elsewhere) to refer to this language is made obsolete, if it is to apply to any directly documented language: Old Turkic as here described was presumably, with minor variation, used in West Turkestan as well (which is, after all, where Qarakhanid was spoken), and all the way south to Bactria.


----------



## er targyn

The Bugut inscription is older (580 A.D.), but is written in Sogdian language.


----------



## dawar

Black4blue said:


> Bildiğimiz bir şey ama, Sümerler'in Türk olduğu iddia ediliyor. *Öyle kabul edersek* m.ö 3500'lere kadar gider.



Saygısız olmak istemiyorum, ama kabul etmek biraz zor geliyor...


----------



## dawar

macrotis said:


> Etimolojik olarak bir kelimenin Türkçe kökenli olduğunu söyleyebilmek için yazılı bir eski eserden bir delil sunmak gerekir sanıyorum, yoksa kelimeyi Türkçe bir kökten türetmek halk etimolojisi olurdu. Bunu yapanlar yok değil, yapması da zor değil.
> 
> En eski Türkçe yazılı eserden daha eski başka bir dildeki yazılı eserde bulunan ama her haliyle Türkçe bir kökten geldiği belli olan bir kelimenin etimolojik kökeni nedir? Mesela, Türkçe konuşan bütün halkların bildiği, Türkçe bir kökten de mantıklı bir şekilde türetilebilen bir kelime en eski Türkçe eserde bulunmasa, fakat daha eski başka bir dildeki yazılı eserde bulunsa ne demek lazım?
> 
> En eski Türkçe yazılı eserler nelerdir? Orhun kitabelerinden (700'lü yıllar) daha eskisi var mı?




Böyle bir durum varsa, bence eski çin dillerinden birinde veya birkaçında olabilir. Tarih ve coğrafya nedeniyle, hatırladığım kadarıyla, çin ve türk toplumları hep savaşmış veya ticaret yapmışlar. Bundan doğan bir kelime paylaşımı mümkün gibi geliyor. 

Aynı şekilde Moğolca, tunguzca, ve bir sürü olan sibirya dilleri de olabilir.

Aklıma gelen birde fince ve estonca var. Orhun kitabelerinden önce Türk dilleriyle coğrafik ayrıma uğramış diller...


----------



## ancalimon

dawar said:


> Saygısız olmak istemiyorum, ama kabul etmek biraz zor geliyor...



Rahmetli Osman Nedim Tuna'nın yaptığı şöyle bir çalışma var.

Sümerce'deki 165 civarı kelimenin Türkçe ile aynı kökten olduğunu ıspatlamış.

http://listserv.linguistlist.org/cgi-bin/wa?A3=ind0308&L=language&P=2828626&E=2&B=--------------050000000408020202070501&N=Sumerian-Tuna.pdf&T=application%2Fpdf

http://www.tdkdergi.gov.tr/TDA/1989/1989_7_Tuna.pdf

Ancak bir tanesine karşı çıkan birisi olmuş sanırım. Onun hangisi olduğunu bilmiyorum.

Bir göz atarsanız düşünceniz değişmese bile en azından şaşıracağınızı düşünüyorum.


----------



## dawar

Belgeler için teşekkür ederim Ancalimon  Okudum ve kabul ediyorum pek birşey anlamadım, dil bilgim çok zayıf 

Daha çok Tarih ve coğrafya bilgime dayanarak black4bluenun varsayımına karşı çıktım...


----------



## ancalimon

dawar said:


> Belgeler için teşekkür ederim Ancalimon  Okudum ve kabul ediyorum pek birşey anlamadım, dil bilgim çok zayıf
> 
> Daha çok Tarih ve coğrafya bilgime dayanarak black4bluenun varsayımına karşı çıktım...



Zaten bu belgelerin geçerliliği ıspatlandığına göre kabul edilen tarihte bir eksiklik olduğu apaçık ortada. Sümerlerle Türklerin ilişkisi olması demek, Türklerin tarihte 1071'den önce de Anadolu'yla bağı olması demek anlamına geliyor.

Bu demek oluyor ki henüz bilinmeyen-keşfedilmemiş bazı tarihi gerçekler var.


----------



## Black4blue

Ben de okudum ilk 2 sayfa beni şaşırttı, gerçekten benzerlikler var; ama ilerledikçe benzerlikler azalmaya başlıyor.


----------



## wiseperson

ancalimon said:


> Rahmetli Osman Nedim Tuna'nın yaptığı şöyle bir çalışma var.
> 
> Sümerce'deki 165 civarı kelimenin Türkçe ile aynı kökten olduğunu ıspatlamış.
> 
> http://listserv.linguistlist.org/cgi-bin/wa?A3=ind0308&L=language&P=2828626&E=2&B=--------------050000000408020202070501&N=Sumerian-Tuna.pdf&T=application%2Fpdf
> 
> http://www.tdkdergi.gov.tr/TDA/1989/1989_7_Tuna.pdf
> 
> Ancak bir tanesine karşı çıkan birisi olmuş sanırım. Onun hangisi olduğunu bilmiyorum.
> 
> Bir göz atarsanız düşünceniz değişmese bile en azından şaşıracağınızı düşünüyorum.





Öncelikle merhaba;

Öncelikle: 8. yüzyıldan kalma Orhun Yazıtları'ndan daha eski bir Türkçe yazıtına rastlanmadı henüz ama bu olmadığı manasına gelmiyor tabi ki. O devirde kendi alfabesini kullanan bir ırk elbetteki asırlar öncesinde tanışmıştı yazı ile. Ama daha eskisi bulunana kadar en eski yazıtımız budur.

Ve ardından belirtmek isterim ki; tarihte geriye doğru gidildikçe dillerin ve etnik grupların aynı köke dayandığı görülür. Yada aynı köke dayanmasa dahi birbiriyle ilişkileri, akrabalıkları görmek mümkündür. 
Mesela Hint-Avrupa Dil Ailesi'nin iki uzak akrabası İngilizce ve Farsça arasındaki birkaç tane ortak kelime için şunları örnek verebiliriz:
vin, wine = vin
left = ahlef
grass = gars
new = nev
name = nam
brother = birader
mother = mader
daughter = dohtar

Şimdi burdan yola çıkarak İranlılar'ın "İngilizler fârisidir." demesi yada İngilizler'in tersi bir söylem içine girmeleri ne kadar mantıklıdır sizce?
Peki bu kelimelerin İngilizce'den Farsça'ya geçtiğini veya tersini savunmak ne kadar normaldir?
Ama bizler bu mantıkla mantıkla Macarlar'ı, Kazaklar'ı, Sümerler'i, Bulgarları,...vb. "Türk" olarak tanımlıyoruz. Ve enteresan bir şekilde bu liste her geçen gün uzuyor.

Etnik gruplar veya diller; doğar, değişir, kaynaşır, bölünür ve ölür! Ama hiç bir dil veya etnik grup birbirinden bağımsız değildir; tüm etnik grupların "Adem"'den gelmesi gibi diller de aynı bir kökten gelir. Türkçe veya Türk Etnik Grubu bu ağacın sadece bir dalı iken (hemde genç bir dalı iken) ağacın tamamını sahiplenmek ve adını da "Türk" koymak pek adil bir yaklaşım değil sanırım.



Türkler olarak kökenimizi bir yerlere dayamak istiyoruz ama hernedense bunu yaparken bir şeylerin parçası olmak değil derdimiz, parçası olduğumuz şeyi bizim bir parçamız olarak göstermek. 

Bu çok büyük ve önemli bir konu, belki ayrı bir başlık altında tartışmaya açılmalı.

Saygılar.


----------



## macrotis

Tuna'nın çıkarımlarının doğru olduğunu varsayarsak, Sumercede bulunan Türkçe bir kelimenin kökeni için Sumerce mi diyeceğiz Türkçe mi? Sonuçta Sumerce yazılı kaynak daha eski.


----------



## wiseperson

Cevabı bulabilmek için (ki cevabı bulabileceğimizi iddia etmiyorum)  soruyu doğru sormak gerekir kanaatindeyim, şöyle ki;
"_Sümerce'de bulunan Türkçe kelime_" dediğimiz anda zaten önyargımızın esiri oluruz ve daha soruyu sorarken tarafımızı (!) belli etmiş oluyoruz! Zira o kelimelerin Türkçe olduğuna karar verdiğimiz manasına geliyor bu tanımlama!
Öncelikle Sümerler'in tarih sahnesinde milladdan önce 4000 itibari ile görüldüğü unutulmamalı. Daha o zamanlar ne "_Türk_" kavmi var, ne de "_Türkçe_" diye bir dil! Türklerin ilk yazılı eseri (bilinen) vermesi bundan *4700* yıl sonrasına tekabül ediyor.
Onların Türk olduğunu ve dillerinde Türkçe kökenli (!!) kelimeler barındırdığını söylemek "_Benim dedem bana çekmiş!_" demek kadar abes ve çocukçadır sanıyorum!

Şimdi (sizden özür dileyerek, sayın Macrotis) soruyu tekrar sormak gerekirse:
"_Tuna'nın çıkarımlarının doğru olduğunu varsayarsak, Sümerce ve Türkçe'de 165 ortak kelime bulunmasınıın nedeni nedir?_" 
Zira o kelimelerin Türkçe olması gibi bir ihtimali yoktur! 
Peki o halde, bu Sümerce kelimeler (varsa eğer bazı grammer kuralları da) neden Türkçe'de de bulunuyor?
İşte burdan sonra Sümerler'in nereye gittiğini, nerelere göç ettiğini, hangi halklarla ilişki kurduğunu araştırmak gerekiyor. Ola ki Sümerler'den bir topluluğun orta asyaya göç ettiğini ispatladığımızı ve bunun da o bölgede bazı halkların ve dillerin oluşması için tetikleyici bir etki yaratmış olduğunu varsayalım.  Bu durumda da bizler Sümlerleriz, demek abes olur ki bu da "_Ben dedemim_." demeye benzer!

Eminim ki; Sümerler yok olurken dilleri ve kültürleriyle başka grupları ve dilleri etkilediler, hatta kendileri değişerek pek çok (!!) farklı etnik grubun ve dilin doğmasını sağladılar! Varsayalım ki, Türkler de bunlardan biri olsun!

*Sorunun doğru cevabı nedir bilemem ama cevabın doğru sorusu budur!*
....
Ve ayrıca; tüm bu yazılanlar, herhangi bir yeni bulguyla yeniden güncellenme hakkına haizdir. Şöyle ki; Anadolu'da, MÖ. 4000 yılına ait bir yazıt bulunur, üzerinde de "Ey Türk..." yazıyordur! O zaman acaba (!) sümerler Türk müydü diye sorarım ben de...
...
Saygılar!


----------



## macrotis

İhtimal verilen çalışmayı incelemediniz. İçindekiler'in 9. maddesi aynen şöyle:

_9. Türk Dili'nden geldiği anlaşılan bu kelimelerin, onun hangi devresine ait bulunduğu sorusu hakkında

_"... varsayarak" demekle Tuna'nın görüşünü ifade ediyorum, kendi görüşümü değil. Esas sorum "sözkonusu kelimeler için Sumerce metinlerle çağdaş ya da onlardan daha eski Türkçe metinde bulunmadığına göre bu kelimelerin kökeni için etimolojik kurallara uygun çıkarımımız ne olmalıdır?" sorusudur. 

Doğru olarak ifade ettiğiniz soru bu ilmekte beni ilgilendirmiyor. Başka bir ilmeğin konusu olabilir.


----------



## ancalimon

Türkçe yerine Altay dillerine aittir diyebiliriz belki. Hatta Türki bir dil olabilir diyebiliriz. Ama Macarca ne o zaman dersek orada iş biraz karışır.

Bizim bugün kullandığımız dil olan Türkçe'de Türki bir dildir sonuçta ancak Avrupa dillerinden çok etkilenmiştir.


----------



## Rallino

ancalimon said:


> Türkçe yerine Altay dillerine aittir diyebiliriz belki. Hatta Türki bir dil olabilir diyebiliriz. Ama Macarca ne o zaman dersek orada iş biraz karışır.



Macarca Ural dillerinde değil mi?


----------



## ancalimon

Ural dillerinden. Ama Ural Altay dilleri çok içli dışlı olmuş.


----------



## Melaike

macrotis said:


> Etimolojik olarak bir kelimenin Türkçe kökenli olduğunu söyleyebilmek için yazılı bir eski eserden bir delil sunmak gerekir sanıyorum, yoksa kelimeyi Türkçe bir kökten türetmek halk etimolojisi olurdu. Bunu yapanlar yok değil, yapması da zor değil.



Dilbilimci olmadığımı belirterek başlamak istiyorum söze.Bir kelimenin aslının hangi dilden geldiğini öğrenmenin bir yolu da o kelimeyle aynı kökten türeyen kelimelerin hangi dilde daha çok olduğuna bakmaktır.Mesela örnek olarak ''alev'' kelimesini alalım.Bu kelime kimi sözlüklerde Farsçadan alıntı olarak  gösterilir.Lakin Sevan Nişanyan bu sözcüğün Anadoluda bugün artık sadece halk dilinde kullanılan ''Yalım,yalaz'' vb. sözcükleri örnek göstererek aslen Türkçe olan bir kelimenin Farsçanın etkisine girmiş hali olduğunu söylüyor.Bu ihtimal bana zayıf görünüyor.Alev kelimesinin diğer dillerdeki durumuna bakalım:
 Proto-Hint-Avrupa:alyəw- (light-yellow)
  Hittitçe(Hint-Avrupa): hali

Türkçedeki Yalım yalaz yalağı, yalağız, yalavı, yalaf ve hatta  yaldrı-/yaldra- [parıldamak ,yaltız parıltı  → yaldız   kelimelerinin Hint-avrupa dilleriyle olan benzerliği ;

1.Bu kelimenin kökeninin Hint-Avrupa dillerinden alıntı olduğunu gösterebilir.
2.Bu kelimenin kökeninin farklı bir dilden hem Hint-Avrupa dillerine hem de Türkçeye geçmiş olabileceğini gösterir.
3.Bu kelime  Hint-Avrupalılarla Türklerin atalarının ortak bir dil konuştuğu (varsayımsal)bir dönemden kalma olabilir.Yani iki dili konuşanlar  da kendi dillerine ait bir kelime olduğunu iddia edebilir.
4.Türklerin atalarının dilinden proto-Hint-Avrupa diline geçmiş olabilir.

Genelde Avrupalı dilbilimciler ki çoğu Hint-Avrupacıdır yabancı bir dille Hint-Avrupa dilleri arasında benzer bir kelime bulduklarında bunu Hint-Avrupa diye sınıflandırmaya eğilimlidirler.Bazen bir kelimenin başka bir dilde yazılmış daha eski bir kaynakta var olması onu o dile ait yapmaya yetmeyebilir.Diller birbirinden etkilenmeye müsaittir neticede.Her dönem diller arası kelime transferleri olmuştur.

Bir kelimenin Türkçe olup olmadığını teyit etmede ilk aşama Türkçeye en yakın dilleri kontrol etmek.O kelime eğer diğer Türk lehçelerinde de varsa bu sefer altay ve hatta Ural dillerine bakmak lazım.


----------



## ancalimon

Batılı dilbilimciler

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1795197&highlight=
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Den%C3%A9-Yeniseian_languages

Örneğinde de görüldüğü gibi bir anda (Türkçe bilmeden belki de)  "Tabi ki Türk dilleriyle hiç bir ilişkisi yok bu dillerin" diyebiliyor.

Ama ben verilen örneklere baktığımda şunu görüyorum.

stone təˀs tsé    Türkçe: taş

mouth qō (a)zééʼ    Türkçe: ağız

foot kiˀs (a)keeʼ Türkçe: ayak

hand laŋat (á)laʼ    Türkçe: el

Sizce de hiç bir ilişkisi yok gibi duruyor mu?


----------



## Black4blue

Wow, the wikipedia link clearly shows that American Indians' language is from Asia!


----------

